# Fisher XtremeV and XV2 complete pump assembly part # 44330



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

NOS, never installed. Completely assembled ready to bolt up to your headgear, just need to move over your wiring harnesses and solenoid covers. Great to have on the shelf in case a plow goes down mid-storm.

Not sure if this would work on a Western or not? List price is about $2k - make me a reasonable cash offer. 

Located in Eastern CT not far from RI/MA or will ship on buyers dime


----------



## Vasnow (Oct 15, 2015)

Shoot me a text 757-773-1968


----------



## ICE CREAM MAN (Dec 15, 2001)

Is this still available


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

yes


----------



## ICE CREAM MAN (Dec 15, 2001)

Ok thanks, I might need it. I will find out tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Sent u a pm


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

and answer is?


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

SOLD


----------

